# More cool signs that eating healthy is working



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

A bit of background. Not quite a year ago I changed my diet to ovo-vegan and really began to focus on my health. My cholesterol has gone from over 400 down to 143(woohoo!). I did loose a good chunk of weight when I first changed my style of eating, but nothing recently....which has me and my Naturopath scratching our heads.

I went and had a live blood culture demonstration test done a few weeks ago and adjusted my supplements and my diet accordingly. I started taking 2 different types of food enzymes, a thyroid supporting herb mixture and pantothenic acid for my adrenal issues. I've also upped the amount of coconut oil I'm eating and increased my water and fiber intake. I just finished a yeast and parasite cleanse.

My hair is so shiny and pretty that people are asking me what I am using on it. Those annoying bags under my eyes are almost completely gone. Also, within the last week I have noticed that my skin has changed drastically. 

My skin tone is probably better now than it was when I was in my 20's....I'm currently 40. Stretch marks from child birth have disappeared. Cellulite 'dimples' have vanished. My feet have even lost much of the tendency to callus. My skin is wonderfully smooth and elastic :clap: 

I have no idea which particular thing is causing this. Actually I think it isn't one particular thing, but rather an overall reflection of improved health.



Official disclaimer: No I am not trying to get you to change to a vegetarian lifestyle. Rather this is a testimonial to the benefits of better health. An ovo-vegan diet is what works for my body. I urge you to find what works for your body. Please do not try to pound me into the ground because I don't eat meat. Thank you.


----------



## kkweinb (Oct 17, 2011)

It takes a lot of work to focus on taking care of ourselves. Especially after we have so often done alot of damage. How exciting for you.:clap:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I was having a conversation about this very thing yesterday. It does take a lot of time. It would be difficult to do everything that I do and have a job. Mostly because of the amount of fresh food preparation that I do. I often have to make myself put down a project I'm doing around the farm so that I eat in a timely manner.

I saw my ex a couple of days ago and he made mention of how great my skin and hair look :happy2:


----------



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

I have an aunt and a cousin that both got cervical cancer, and did the Gehrson diet and cured themselves. Basically, it is a juicing, all vegetarian diet.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you mind if I ask, what blood type you are?


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Way to go!! I have no idea what you said you were taking but I would sure love to start taking them myself ;0)


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

bajiay said:


> Do you mind if I ask, what blood type you are?


I am type A and yes I do eat for my blood type. Type A has a lot of trouble digesting meat due to low stomach acid. There are a few foods that I have trouble with that are kind of strange. Bananas give me horendous heartburn. I also have trouble with yellow corn and cucumbers.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

emilyrayne said:


> Way to go!! I have no idea what you said you were taking but I would sure love to start taking them myself ;0)


What I take may not work for you. Everybody's body is different. I highly recommend having a live blood demonstration done to find out what you need.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool! A lot of people do not understand it, but I was just curious.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

notasnowballs said:


> I have an aunt and a cousin that both got cervical cancer, and did the Gehrson diet and cured themselves. Basically, it is a juicing, all vegetarian diet.


Awesome!! 

As I'm learning more about the human body and diseases/disorders I am amazed at the body's ability to heal itself. Cancer is very treatable. It needs an acidic condition to live in the body. Unfortunately the average American diet is perfect to create an acidic condition. Many of our more devastating health problems need an acidic environment to exist.

A good alkalinyzing(sp?) treatment is to juice 1/2 lemon and combine it with 1/2 tsp of baking soda(NOT Arm & Hammer because it has aluminum) in a 1/2 cup of water. Drink this first thing in the morning. Tastes like funky alka seltzer....no I don't care for the taste, but it is effective.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

TxMex said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> 
> A good alkalinyzing(sp?) treatment is to juice 1/2 lemon and combine it with 1/2 tsp of baking soda(NOT Arm & Hammer because it has aluminum) in a 1/2 cup of water. Drink this first thing in the morning. Tastes like funky alka seltzer....no I don't care for the taste, but it is effective.


I can't re-find the link, but I've found recently that Arm & Hammer no longer has aluminum in it. The like I found was on a blog where the blogger was concerned about the rumor. So she wrote the company, and she posted the letter she received from them. In it it states that they did use aluminum in the past, but they no longer have aluminum in their Baking Soda.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I ran across a few references to this, but nothing official. I'll continue to use other brands for the time being.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

A lot of what you describe relates to your thyroid... the gorgeous hair, the gorgeous skin and the calluses etc..
That's great!!
It is amazing what thyroid supplements can do to feed your body's systems and allow it to become the best it can be.


----------

